# Is getting an "official" diagosis really that important??



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

I have an appt. with a rheumy on Tuesday and I am beginning to have second thoughts about going!! it costs SO MUCH to go and have all those tests run just to have him say all is "normal".. you must have fibro! What do you guy's think? Is it worth it to go to a specialist or not. i know fibro is not a cureable disease and dr's just treat the symptoms so what is the point really of getting the diagnosis?? Please help... I need to cancel my Appt. by tomorrow if I decide not to go> Thanks!


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

Donna,The only tests my rheumy did was xrays of every joint to rule out reumatoid arthritis. Then it was trigger points to the fibro diagnosis. And of course a medical history. I think the official diagnosis is important with future treatment you might need. Also for disability, work problems, etc. And so that the doctor can treat you properly!Paige


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

All the tests I had were done by my family doctor. The rheumy who diagnosed me did pressure point test and looked at my medical history and basically that was it. I agree with Paige that you might need the official diagnosis if you ever have to apply for disability.


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

just got my diagnosis lsat thursday -- fibro. all he did was blood test and the trigger point. i knew someone who spent thousands, they did muscle biospies, lots of very painful tests and after years of going through this, said it was fibro. they put her on steroids, and they rotted her teeth, she had lots of problems because of mistreatment. now she practically 100 percent disabled in large part due to the medicine they put her on which didn't work I think. all he gave me was elavil and some pain killers (which I can't take -- the painkillers). ugh horrible nightmares, it was ultracet and chest pain. i'm trying to just take care of myself and tough it out. wonder if t his stuff ever goes away. i'd accept it at this point and start reading.....


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

The tests I did were tender points, medical history, and alot of different bloodtests. It was very important to me to get a diagnose. I had lots of problems with my health insurance and I needed a proper diagnose. As Paige and weener said, it can be important to have a diagnose for insurance, disability and so on./Mio


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=9;t=001216 heres the answers i got.hope it helps


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

Okay, I didn't cancel my appointment. Hope he doesn't want to do majorly expensive tests like MRI or CT. I can deal with blood work and pressure points! Wish me luck!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Good luck at the rheumatologist appointment Donna - although hopefully you won't need luck







I think getting a diagnosis is important.


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

I am a LITTLE late in responding







,hope your appt went well.Yes,IMHO it is VERY important to have the actual diagnosis of fibro documented,in case you need it to fight for disability benefits, I had mild fibro for years,worse lately,have been bedridden or housebound about 24/29 past days(I lost track of how many days due to my brain-"fibrofog" they call it







)Oh,well.As long as we can all keep our senses of humor most of the time,that helps.And this board helps,too.


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

celticlady,Thanks for the reply. Went to the doc last week. There is NO DOUBT in my mind that it is Fibro but doc said he didn't like to use that term so he called it Myofascial Pain Syndrome. "A rose by any other name..." Anyway he only gave me 6 lidocain patches and enough skelaxin for 3 days (after I called him back the next day). I may have to get a second opinion but I am SOOOOO BROKE from going to the GI doc, cardiologist, Rheumy, etc...


----------



## Mojosue (Aug 30, 2002)

myofacial pain syndrome... thats what it was the chiropractor said it was called now.. he did tell me but my mind was elsewhere (following his fingers round me back at the time) thanks for posting that - saved me from my own insanity at not rememberingSue


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Actually,Myofascial pain syndrome and Fibrolyalgia are 2 different things I believe? At least according to MD Devin Starlanyl,a sufferer herself who wrote an excellent book calleed "Fibromyalgia and Chronic Myofascial Pain Syndrome". (she has a website which I thought was www.sovernet/~devstar but now I cant get to it.....any techie people who can find it "right' and provide a link?ThanksFibro and MPS really DO overlap and have a lot of same symptoms. Reading the book is something I would advise. Can check it out at your local library.Good luck.


----------

